# Disabled Squidget!



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Squidget, the disabled pigeon is doing very well! He is molting and has gotten some of the shiney neck feathers, lol they are a purple color! I have also heard him trying to coo! It is so cute! He only does that at strangers while he trys to bite! Tough love has forced him to peck on his own, but he still needs to be offered water thru out the day!

My questions are about regular maintenance! I want to order whatever he will need! Including a good vitamin supplement! He currently gets pigeon seed and water! Garlic cap twice a week and ACV water twice a week! 

Thank You Denise


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Also his skin looks dry! Sorry, just wanna be sure to add all! You are all so great! Thanks again! 

Denise


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Denise, where in the world have you been. I've missed you!

So, tough love finally conquered the eating? How is his weight holding? I'll bet his poops are a whole lot easier to deal with now. When Mr. Humphries went from being being hand fed to finally eating on his own, there was a tremendous change in the poop department.

The only thing I can think to add are vitamins and probiotics.

I am so glad he is doing so well. Hope your daughter is doing well also.

Maggie


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Good to hear from you again Denise.

Are you seeing flaking or dandruff in Squidgets sleeping quarters, on his bed or wings. I am wondering about the aspect of dehydration since you mentioned skin dryness.

Cameron


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You can't imagine how happy I am to hear some good news from one of our favorite customers considering the other things that are currently going on! Unie is kinda' partial to peas and a little bit of popcorn so what I do is give her occasional "catch-up" meals of Kaytee (tube-fed) to keep her nutrition where it should be. It's difficult with some vitamins because we're learning more and more that some of them can be more toxic than we thought like taking too much Vitamin A. I seem to remember recently hearing something about too much Vitamin E but I haven't researched it yet. The point is, maybe balanced meals are just best. If he doesn't get much sun, then you do need an occasional supplement with D3 in it.

Pidgey


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks Maggie!

It is tax season and I do taxes, so I have been busy, but I have been checking in regularly to see whats been going on! Lol!

Squidget is gaining weight! His poops are perfect, infact he pooped on me tonight, which is unusual, he holds it normally!

My daughter is doing good considering her disease! She is into cats, so I bought her a Somali last year and I have been going to cat shows with her! She loves it and her cat has done very good!

Denise


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Cameron,

I think he flakes normal with new feathers coming in, but he still has bare spots of skin which look wrinkly and dry! Maybe it is just me!
Denise


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks Pidgey!

He gets very little real sun, mostly sitting by a window! It is very cold here, but on a nice day, if I don't work to late, I sit on the deck with him for a while. It is almost Spring here now, so soon he will get plenty! His Kaytee is gone, I can buy more, he may like it! Lol! He likes being baby fed! I was trying to grow him up a little! Lol!

I know this is not good, but he likes buttered toast and scrambled eggs! I offer him differant foods because what little enjoyment in life he gets makes us both happy! He can't walk or fly so if he wanted to drink and smoke, it wouldn't be a problem with me! Lol!

If the kaytee is a good vitamin and he likes baby feeding, he gets it!

We can't believe you all missed us! Thank you for remembering!

Denise


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

I guess Squidget will be a member here for as long as he lives! Which I hope will be a very long time!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Deinise!


Yes! You and Squidget have been missed...!

In fact, I think about Squidget every day! ( I really do!)

And I imagine him happy and plump and bright eyed and doing things he likes to do.


Soon as your Weather permits, do let him have direct Sunshine out of doors...

Get some thin matter dried Sea Weed and shred it in your fingers for him to peck also ( good source of easy Natural Vitamine 'A' and high in Vitamine 'C', and has traces of others). It has less Sodium in it than Seeds do, so no Sodium worries on this matter...


The little Oriental Market I used to shop in that was just down the Street here, closed up...so, I will go on line sometime soon and see if I can find the brand of Sea Weed I like on line somewhere, and for that matter, I will let you and others know on that so you can get some too if you want.


Anyway, all my feral and wild Dove and Pigeon guests and getting-well ones and got-well ones really like the Seaweed.

I hate driving all the way across town for anything anymore, so, ordering stuff on line is a nice alternative!


A light glistening of Olive Oil on his Seeds both aids in Vitamine assimilation generally, and, in his diet like this, will also benifit his skin so it is not 'dry' anymore.

Get a brand new best-quality-you-can small Bottle that is just for him, and use that for his Seeds.

Now, are there some particular kinds of Seeds he likes best? and or any he has not tried yet?

Glad to hear your update news!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Phil,

We are very happy to hear we were missed, thank you all!
Yes he as as happy as can be expected, hopefully happier than I know! And yes he is getting fatter! He likes to play with his bell, he try's hard to get the ringer out! I bought other toys, but the millet seed sprays for parakeets, he loves, as long as I hang them up! I am not sure if he eats them or tears them to pieces! His favorite was sunflower meats but now is Safflower seeds! I will look for seaweed and I will get the olive oil for sure!

Thanks again!

Denise


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Buttered Toast, Scrambled eggs, Beer and cigarettes.......
Sounds like you are spoiling that pigeon with the good life and few sins.

And you wonder why we missed you. What were you thinking!

Cameron

PS, My Buddy really likes the seaweed too. Phil mentioned it to me once, I tried it and was so surprised it was a big hit. Who would have thought, pigeons and seaweed. Next they'll expect me to make Sushi. LOL.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Denise!

I was just thinking about you this morning as well and wondering where you've been. I'm glad that you checked in with a wonderful update on Squidget's progress! It sounds like he's becoming an adult pijjie in his own time. I'm so happy to hear that he's still doing well. 

I'm happy to hear your daughter is doing well too and is enjoying her cat and the shows


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

dnrslucky1 said:


> ..........His favorite was sunflower meats but now is Safflower seeds!
> 
> Denise


Sounds like DD, she loves to be hand fed her favorites from the seed bowl. Problem is, it's a new guessing game each time which will be her favorite of the day . Denise, don't know were you've been, but of course we miss you!!

I would get a balanced vitamin/mineral supplement from one of the pij supply houses that has D-3 in it. Don't think you need to worry about imbalances if you get one formulated for pigeons with the components balanced. You don't need to give it every day, perhaps a couple of times a week. I get the Van-Hee multi mineral/vitamin mix, it's anise flavored.

I would also be a tad concerned that perhaps Squidget might be lacking enough fluids as well, that one might be a bit tougher to figure out how to balance. Have you tried fresh Romaine or diced/shredded carrots? They seem to like some of these things in their diet as well, and they have a higher moisture content than just seeds.

Hope you make it through tax season w/out getting too stressed out, and I'm glad to hear that your daughter is doing well.

fp


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

> We can't believe you all missed us! Thank you for remembering!


Sheesh, do you really think we could forget either of you.
Little Squidget is a Champion of Little Pigeons, and you are one of the most devoted PigeonParents I know.
I'm glad to hear that Squidget is growing up and doing well, especially that he is putting on some weight 
Do you have any updated photos of Squidget?
Regards
Alaska


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

what do you mean Squidget, my godchild , is disabled. He is not, he's just differently abled. He's just got you figured out, and knows you'll do all the transporting, spoiling, cuddling that he expects and demands.
Daryl


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

pigeonmama said:


> what do you mean Squidget, my godchild , is disabled. He is not, he's just differently abled. *He's just got you figured out, and knows you'll do all the transporting, spoiling, cuddling that he expects and demands.*
> Daryl


There you go--THE GLASS IS HALF FULL OF WATER AND HALF FULL OF AIR AND WE NEED BOTH ANYWAY!!!

Sometimes, it's just a matter of perception. Oh, well, Denise, if it's any consolation in lieu of what Pigeonmama has just said about Squidget having you "figured out", one of my email addresses is "pigeonpatsy". Lin and I found a paragraph in a book somewhere that said that when pigeons make all the fuss to get you to feed them and you do, they're just figuring you for a "patsy". That's where I got that one.

Pidgey the Proud Pigeonpatsy


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Glad to hear*

Squidget is thriving so well, Denise. 

You have done such a fantastic job with him and yes, we all need to see pics of him.

I bet he is a little cutie. 

Tania x


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

dnrslucky1 said:


> !
> 
> We can't believe you all missed us! Thank you for remembering!
> 
> Denise


Denise....sometimes I truly think that there is a small psychic connection going on amoung all of us. Believe it or not, you and Squidget did pop into my mind yesterday! I had been thinking that it had been awhile since we'd heard from you and hoped that things were going well. It was quite a pleasant surprise to see you had posted when I signed on last night. Unfortunately, I did not get a chance to read your post (or many of the others, for that matter,) because the site went down for maintenance shortly after I got here.

Glad that everything's going well. Sorry you are so busy, but when you need to take a break, you know where to go! LOL

Linda


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Daryl,

I been doin the tough love thing and been to busy to spoil him! But I can't wait untill I have the time to really start spoilin him again, Lol! He deserves it all! My life has been easier taking care of him, since he can eat on his own, but I feel guilty now that I don't spend as much time with him! He is trying to grow up, because he dose not like to cuddle in my sweat shirt anymore! BOO HOO!

Denise


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Linda,
Maybe it was a psychic thingy! You never know! And Yes! when I need a break I will always come here! I missed so much work when Squidget was little that I need to make up some. All I can say, is right now he seems very happy untill I put him to bed Lol!

Denise


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Pigeonpatsy # 2 is signing off for the night!

You will all see new pics after moulting and a bath! I think I need to go moult a bit and give Squidget a bath!

Thanks and C Ya Later!

Denise and Squidget


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm looking forward to Squidgets pics Denise. Your story has always amazed me since the first time I read it. No bubble baths for Squidget though. Might get some in his Martini..!

Cameron


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, I FIRMLY believe in psychic energy! I, too, have been thinking and wondering how Squidget was doing. Then, got caught up in other threads! SOOO GLAD YOU POSTED!

When I mentioned Squeak's flaking to Dr. Burke, he said give him more baths. I noticed that I would prepare the litter box for a bath (pre-shower days but sometimes still done) and he would just hop out. After 3 times, I would give up. By accident, I discovered that when he kept going to the cat's water dishes, it was bath time and sure enough...However, I also think getting more liquids is important too. When I get dry skin, I know it's time to drink MORE water! Gets ya from the inside...

I'm sure you'll be busy until AFTER April 15. That's OK, but THEN, WE WILL REQUIRE PICTURES (of course, IF you have a moment BEFORE then, that's even better!)

Daryl - I AGREE with your "terminology!" LOL


----------

